# Anglo America RV Dealers



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anybody bought from Anglo American RV in west london?
http://www.angloamericanrv.com
I want to purchase an RV, i quite like the new 2007 windsport on his site & his prices are resonible.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stuart don't know anything about them but nick seemed happy with them see the last post >>>HERE<<<

olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I know CHELLAMAN detests them and thier service.

I have been there 3 times but decided to pass as some of their claims seemed TO good to be true IMHO


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi 
Anglo american that I used for my servicing are based in NEWPORT SOUTH WALES not London, never had any dealings with anglo american in London. BUT CAN RECOMEND STEVE IN NEWPORT!!
Cheers Nick


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry I don't know anything about them but the "Windsport" looks absolutely stunning and very keenly priced.
Being a canny Scot though I am already sceptical. 
It just seems to good to be true but good luck and I hope folks on here can give you a bit more info.


DandM


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

nicks said:


> Hi
> Anglo american that I used for my servicing are based in NEWPORT SOUTH WALES not London, never had any dealings with anglo american in London. BUT CAN RECOMEND STEVE IN NEWPORT!!
> Cheers Nick


*HERE* is the london importing firm.

They dont do any servicing as far as far as I know.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh my God!!!!!! That has got to be without a doubt the MOST ANNOYING website i've ever been on!!! That music!! Makes me want to go and slash my wrists but only after i nearly jump out of my seat after the initial home pages loads up with the Intel processors tune. 

I really wanted to look round the site a bit more but couldn't stand the tinny music any more.............what on Earth are the webdesigners thinking about (unless of course they got "Annoying Websites With Unbelievably Bad Tinny Music . com" to design it for them!!! What are these people thinking about???

Nice MH though but i've seen them a lot cheaper in the USA.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hearsay/jungle drums say they buy from Lazy Days out there which is where my RV come from via the auction (and LD 90 days not sold stockng system).


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

By the way, the music is the one and only Eric Clapton!!!!!!
Anyway, on no account touch this firm with a barge pole!
They are the biggest crooks and conmen you will ever come across.
They are thoroughly nasty people.
Oh yes, they seem VERY pleasant when you first meet them. But this is what conmen are all about, isn't it?
They buy their stock unseen from a tame mole in Lazydays, Florida.
I bought mine two years ago and, after a lot of hard work and tremendous expense, I now have a beautiful, faultless, RV. No thanks to AA, of course. 
Let's face it, Lazydays are gonna keep the best for their closest customers!
AA put on a good spiel to promise me an RV under 7500kg. i.e. a petrol model converted to lpg. I fell for it , and fell for the RV I now have. 
Little did I know that their conversion work would be a disaster, and neither they nor Lazydays had done any pre-delivery inspection. 
Anyway, to make the sale, they produced documentation which all turned out to be either fake or illegal!!! The following is a list of the main things, all of which I can prove!!!!!

1. Fake weighbridge certificate to show a low basic weight. The boss's wife works at a weighbridge!!!!! The real basic weight was 7900kg!!!! 
2. Fake downrating weight plate which they make themselves in their office to back up the above. Nuff said.
3. Incorrect details given for their first registration in the UK. Presumably the details of some other vehicle already homologated with DVLA?
4. A photocopy of a tax disc, which I had paid for. I never did see a real one!!! 
5. As I live abroad, they persuaded me that it was in order to buy avoiding VAT, as I was permanently exporting the vehicle. This also was a ruse to make it look like a good deal. Of course, I ended up paying the VAT when Customs didn't get the necessary follow-up forms from me.
6. The MOT, although apparently a pass, was done by his friendly local garage. It turned out that it should not have passed an MOT!!!

The rest of the story involves the various authorities. I contacted:
Uxbridge police
Thames Valley traffic police
Uxbridge Trading Standards
VOSA
DVLA
HM Customs & Excise

None of these, except Customs, was interested in the slightest. They said they were "aware of his activities and were waiting to pouce". So why is he still trading? I guess he knew all along that he was untouchable!

I got to my present quite advanced age before being caught by a conman.
But you never stop learning.
My advice, for what its worth, is:
(who am I to give advice, you ask)
Check everything. Take nothing for granted despite appearances.
Have all documentation checked by someone who knows.
Get weighing and MOT done yourself.
If you're going to buy from a dealer, choose a large, reputable, one and not a back-street conman with a flashy office. 
AA even have pictures of them with Pricess Diana on their office walls. A personal friend they say. Very likely!!! 

DO NOT EVEN ENTER THEIR PREMISES.
HAPPY RVing.

Lastly, do you get the impression that I don't like this firm?


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help.
I will definately not be buying from anglo american, i will stick to the main dealers.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

For what its worth, we approached LazyDays on one of our early buying trips to the States and did not like what we saw.
Unless you were spending BIG bucks on their fabulous coaches they were somewhat dis-interested and their "tradie-in" RVs were, to say the least, not at all well prepared for sale. We left empty handed and have never been back. We have a handful of select dealers who we trust and who we pay to go through our vehicles prior to shipping....and we NEVER buy blind.
Suffice to say, there are other small dealers out there who do as we do so don't be put off by one "bad apple".

Happy hunting
Linda


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi what about dreams rv

>>>>dreams rv<<<<

saruman


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> For what its worth, we approached LazyDays on one of our early buying trips to the States and did not like what we saw.
> Unless you were spending BIG bucks on their fabulous coaches they were somewhat dis-interested and their "tradie-in" RVs were, to say the least, not at all well prepared for sale. We left empty handed and have never been back. We have a handful of select dealers who we trust and who we pay to go through our vehicles prior to shipping....and we NEVER buy blind.
> Suffice to say, there are other small dealers out there who do as we do so don't be put off by one "bad apple".
> 
> ...


I must have been lucky :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bear in mind theres Angloamerican RV in London who sell them and another firm sharing the simular name in the Midlands who services them.

They are not connected but the service firm know really their business.

http://www.angloamericanservices.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RR said:


> Bear in mind theres Angloamerican RV in London who sell them and another firm sharing the simular name in the Midlands who services them.
> 
> They are not connected but the service firm know really their business.
> 
> http://www.angloamericanservices.co.uk/index.htm


Just curious John, what did you have done?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind theres Angloamerican RV in London who sell them and another firm sharing the simular name in the Midlands who services them.
> ...


Not me a friend but it was bodywork. Expencive but good.


----------

